# Blurb wedding book



## Hair Bear (May 20, 2007)

Not sure if this should go into general shop but here is my first Blurb wedding book

At first i wasn't all that cool with it but on reflection it looks good and the B&G like them


----------



## Jeffm73 (May 20, 2007)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I like it.

Looks very professional


----------



## JIP (May 20, 2007)

Looks real nice.  Really even if you don't like it what really matters is the couple likes it.  I have had that situation more than once where I thought the book the couple picked was baaaad but they liked it and they paid for it so they got it.


----------



## Deadeye008 (May 20, 2007)

Looks very nice and very professional.


----------



## roxysmom (May 21, 2007)

Beautiful!  Did you lay it out yourself?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 21, 2007)

The timing on this couldn't be better. I have one on order that is retro images, but I plan to use it as a sample as well. I was curious to see the cover in black. 

Also it looks very nice to me. I am interested in how the prints look on their paper as compared to photo paper.


----------



## Hair Bear (May 21, 2007)

The paper is a little thin and not in any way like photo prints, keep this in mind

yes I did the layout myself, the Blurb layout program has some classic layouts that will keep it honest in terms of balance.

For me it was a little restrictive and a few pages got laid out in Quark then saved as EPS, converted to JPEG and dropped into the Burb program as one page image

Now I have set up a Quark layout to do this I will use it for the next book and use this system.

In the Blurb layout program if you update an image, retouch lighten etc it doesn't go to the original and update it on the layout. You have to del the image and re import it.

I retouched a lot of the images after the layout and first print, boosted them etc to match the print style. This meant all the images need updating by hand and this was a pain.

The next cover I do will be white and I'm shooting this weekend so i have layouts in my head that will require pictures to fill that style.


----------



## elle (May 21, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> The timing on this couldn't be better. I have one on order that is retro images, but I plan to use it as a sample as well. I was curious to see the cover in black.
> 
> Also it looks very nice to me. I am interested in how the prints look on their paper as compared to photo paper.




I think there is a company in the states that does leather bound versions of these. I've never seen them in person, but the looked pretty nice over the computer.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 22, 2007)

Yeah my son in law pays about 200 for his, I'm thinking much less expensive books. They have them all over in all kinds of qualities. Mine is from a local photo processor who hawks for someone called Brooks Books of all things.

I'll let you know when it comes what kind of quality it is.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2007)

Wanted to let you know my book arrived. I was very pleased with mine. I went with a simple, one picture to a page, on a black background. It wasn't a wedding but a book of my stuff to put on the table. Don't have a coffee table though. 

I am giving some thought to going back in business on a very very small scare. Wanted to see what the little book that is geared to hobbiest could look like if laid out simply the way I would a wedding album. It really did look nice. I was shocked And considering the prints are tossed in, the thing is probably less expensive than making prints.

Any way just passing it on.


----------



## Duchan (May 29, 2007)

You can undoubtedly show this book to prospective clients, the layout, from what I can tell, is a-okay.  Do you find that clients fancy viewing such books more than the classic wedding album?  I definitely need to look into the book issue, as I'm still placing my prints in albums, there's more versatility in layout in books.  You did a great job.
Greetings from D.


----------



## Kristen6877 (May 29, 2007)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Hair Bear (May 29, 2007)

My limited experience is that people are looking for these style albums more than the traditional printed and stuck in style


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 3, 2007)

The only downside I see is that if the bride changes her mind after her initial selections, there is no going back for ten bucks.  What you see is what you get.  Looks as though it will be more of a hassle but If I shoot a wedding again, which I just might do, I plan to offer it since it is much less expensive to produce than a conventional album.

Okay you can spend a lot more but you can on albums as well.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 5, 2007)

What about color reproduction?
What color profile do they use?
Any comments on quality?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 5, 2007)

Mine were all black and white with just few hand tinted ones in.  The color looked awfully good to me but  I'm certainly no expert.  I paid twenty five bucks for a 40 page 8x8 hard bound book.  If I were anyone looking at one for the first time, I would go with a small book and judge their quality first.

Also the linen cover attracts dirt like a magnet.  I'm going to go with leather up grade next time it's only ten bucks more on the 12x12 version.

But I can tell you it's all in the layout what impression it makes.  I saw their sample geared to soccer moms and it was terrible.  Mine I like a lot.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 5, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Also the linen cover attracts dirt like a magnet.  I'm going to go with leather up grade next time it's only ten bucks more on the 12x12 version.



Couldn't find any upgrade mentioned on their site.
Is that a secret for film photographers only?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 5, 2007)

this is who i used http://asp.albumprinter.com/ I think. I got the address from eckerds drugstore and saw their sample there. They have a few options as well..

I loaded the software directly from the printer this time.  I didn't do an order, so I can't tell if the cover options are still there or not they don't show up till the last page, i think.  Inconvenient I know but I'm sure that was how it worked,


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 5, 2007)

that is a Dutch site.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 5, 2007)

They have a north american operation.... global economy don't ya know.... If you have an eckerd in your town you can stop by there to pick up a brochure but I'm sure this is who they use.  When you place your order it goes to these guys I think and they are the ones who ship it to you.  I think eckerd is just a contact point.


----------

